# Recommend me cinematic music with a clock ticking rhythm as a base



## Voider (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey! I want to create an instagram reel and I thought of something that I could edit to the beat of a ticking clock. Well, it must not necessarily really be a clock, but something in that rhythm. I look for something calm, yet more cinematic / soundtrack like than that piano piece. Maybe something with the "flavour" of Hans Zimmer's _Cornfield Chase_? But feel free to recommend whatever you like that you think fits.

Here an example, starting at 0:26


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jul 28, 2021)

Like, all of Dunkirk?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2021)

Maybe not cinematic, although it could be, but surely a classic


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 28, 2021)

Another classic::




I bet Ross from @WaverunnerAudio has played this one live when he was part of the band in recent years.


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Scalms (Jul 29, 2021)

check out Newman- 1917 soundtrack "Sixteen Hundred Men"


----------



## pranic (Jul 30, 2021)

Whenever I hear clock tick mentioned, I can't get the TVA theme out of my head from the LOKI soundtrack that Natalie Holt wrote.


----------

